# How do you invest in your MH



## Les Haro (Mar 4, 2018)

Stairlifts apparently get 18 months’ use on average before their owner moves to a rest home. Most buyers of motor homes keep them for 3-5 years.

This came from a Times article.
So do you buy new every 3-5 yrs and how many new units have you had or do you buy low milage S/H then sell when it starts to cost you, or buy old expecting to throw money at. 
Are there people only dip their toes for one van and run.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Keeping this one...*

Having read the pollution/environmental issues lately will be keeping our 11yr old for as long as possible !! Glad we've not just bought a 100 grand 6 wheeler !! Maja. Oh, and because of the depreciation issues mentioned in thread below...


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2018)

my delica is now 25 years old  but still going VERY strong and i have no plans to change it. I replaced timing chain, tyres, transmission-whats-its, added more batteries, lighting, water pumps, new solar panel, gasit, insulated it, new thermal curtains, new carpets,  and because the engine is amazing and clutch-gear box excellent - i am gonna stick with it. I am hoping it will last me for a very long time...   but diesel emission laws will inevitably force me to make a decision in the future...


----------



## Andys (Mar 4, 2018)

Had our Hymer 6 years no plans to change, had new clutch, engine battery, shower repaired, booked to have upholtery re covered in April. Sounds a lot but the holidays we have had .......
Worth every penny


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*Pollution control !  so Wait and see*

As the OP posted
This makes a big new investment now a shot in the dark !

My vehicle is 12 years old but only 40K (miles) and maybe worth about £20,000
German sticker = green
French sticker no 3 so good

I did see a very nice slightly smaller vehicle for £41,000

But our vehicle suits us
New cambelt just fitted.
Vehicle drives very well and 30mpg

So I will keep the £20,000  for repairs etc
We have Solar. Gas-it, awning and reversing camera.
It is in VG condition for its age and we keep it inside during the winter


----------



## harrow (Mar 4, 2018)

The bigger problem comes as more LEZs start around the uk.

Glasgow, Birmingham Norwich zone for busses you can see the way it is going.

:wave:


----------



## The laird (Mar 4, 2018)

*1995 Hymer B544SL*

Our Hymer is a 1995 coming up to 70k miles 107 KLM’s,keep looking at new vans we do like the Hymer 543 rear lounge suits our need ,but the Hymer has served me so well I keep thinking nah wben posts like this arise,we have our eye on one just now at 60k (private sale) but as I say this old girl is abso amazing ,I’ve done loads to her (cause she’s worth it) rather Mrs thought I was nuts doing the things I’ve done some for comfort but other thing to pamper her ,a few weeks back heading south out the blue the Mrs said when on the motorway we will miss hettie. S  build quality ,reliability,few rattles for an oldie ,and the nice comments we get from other motorhomers and even other hymerers 
DILEMA OR WHAT .


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2018)

as long as there are park and rides then we can get into city centres if we want to...   trains if there are any of course.  When i am vanning i welcome the rare opportunity to not drive myself and really relax and enjoy the landscape from bus or train....


----------



## davep10000 (Mar 4, 2018)

I always get amazed at the prices of motorhomes especially when based on pretty average van chassis that are not really designed to last more than 10 years without a very high level of maintenance, and rust prevention.


Although my older Delica is only a converted 4x4 van, it is still worth exactly the same as I paid for it 7 years ago.

I am certainly in the minority but would only ever pay what I could afford at the time and always aim to keep it long term to limit any depreciation.

Writing this from my newer Delica deep in the galloway forest - hardly been out of 4wd for days but the snowy scenery is amazing, and most of the rivers here have frozen over.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 4, 2018)

davep10000 said:


> I always get amazed at the prices of motorhomes especially when based on pretty average van chassis that are not really designed to last more than 10 years without a very high level of maintenance, and rust prevention.
> 
> 
> Although my older Delica is only a converted 4x4 van, it is still worth exactly the same as I paid for it 7 years ago.
> ...




i loved the Galloway forest also and found some wonderful forest spots for overnighting - i only saw a dog walker every couple of days....  marvellous.  That crisp crunching of the iced-over tracks as i drove out alongside frozen meres with the odd patch of water containing a swan or two will always stay with me.


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 4, 2018)

*1991 Hymer S700*



The laird said:


> Our Hymer is a 1995 coming up to 70k miles 107 KLM’s,keep looking at new vans we do like the Hymer 533 rear lounge suits our need ,but the Hymer has served me so well I keep thinking nah wben posts like this arise,we have our eye on one just now at 60k (private sale) but as I say this old girl is abso amazing ,I’ve done loads to her (cause she’s worth it) rather Mrs thought I was nuts doing the things I’ve done some for comfort but other thing to pamper her ,a few weeks back heading south out the blue the Mrs said when on the motorway we will miss hettie. S  build quality ,reliability,few rattles for an oldie ,and the nice comments we get from other motorhomers and even other hymerers
> DILEMA OR WHAT .



Just brought our 27 year old Hymer earlier this year done 75k miles with intentions of it being a long term "Keeper" After lots of research before buying and after driving Mercedes 410 commercial vehicles in the 90,s knowing their reliability etc. Like Gordon, I can't see any reason with the quality build of an old Hymer to want to invest a lot more on a more modern type? As for LEZ s popping up all over the place I will just swerve round them all or park up close and scooter in :dance:


----------



## The laird (Mar 4, 2018)

delicagirl said:


> i loved the Galloway forest also and found some wonderful forest spots for overnighting - i only saw a dog walker every couple of days....  marvellous.  That crisp crunching of the iced-over tracks as i drove out alongside frozen meres with the odd patch of water containing a swan or two will always stay with me.



Hope you weren’t scaring them away so you could keep that peace to yourself Mrs ,glad your okay and safe
Regards Gordon


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought my van when it was just over 11 years old,its now 18 and i have done a lot of work to get her as i like at a cost of below 6G ,i cannot for the life of me see how folks could stump up 80/100g on a van and get the use out of it.
When i get rid of it it like my last car will be worn down to the hubs with many miles and only fit for use as a hen house,i may also add i will have prob got a wooden over coat by then.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 4, 2018)

My 18 year old Hobby just passed the MOT and the guy said it was in great condition underneath. It spent a lot of its life in Portugal.

Just the minor inconvenience of a new engine:wacko:.....nothing else major has gone wrong with the Fiat van base.


----------



## The laird (Mar 4, 2018)

trevskoda said:


> I bought my van when it was just over 11 years old,its now 18 and i have done a lot of work to get her as i like at a cost of below 6G ,i cannot for the life of me see how folks could stump up 80/100g on a van and get the use out of it.
> When i get rid of it it like my last car will be worn down to the hubs with many miles and only fit for use as a hen house,i may also add i will have prob got a wooden over coat by then.:scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:



Trevor your just tight :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2018)

My 2012 PVC is in good nick, galvanised body so no rust and when I had my underslung gas tank fitted, the fitter said the chassis was like that of a brand new van.

Chatting with another WC member recently and we discussed how easy it would be to fit a new petrol engine, so that is the way I think I will go when the legislation kicks in.


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2018)

Robmac said:


> My 2012 PVC is in good nick, galvanised body so no rust and when I had my underslung gas tank fitted, the fitter said the chassis was like that of a brand new van.
> 
> Chatting with another WC member recently and we discussed how easy it would be to fit a new petrol engine, so that is the way I think I will go when the legislation kicks in.



You wont need it as only big towns will be hit,anyway no bother over here and houses are cheep so you can move.


----------



## Debs (Mar 4, 2018)

So I have a question, which I ask because I don't know the answer. If we have a van which we really don't want to part with, is it possible to have the engine re-manufactured to a higher Euro standard?:idea:


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2018)

Debs said:


> So I have a question, which I ask because I don't know the answer. If we have a van which we really don't want to part with, is it possible to have the engine re-manufactured to a higher Euro standard?:idea:



With modern cars/vans not one bit from later models will fit into old ones unlike years back when any engine could be put into a ford,those days have long gone.


----------



## harrow (Mar 4, 2018)

Debs said:


> So I have a question, which I ask because I don't know the answer. If we have a van which we really don't want to part with, is it possible to have the engine re-manufactured to a higher Euro standard?:idea:



No.

But some of the older diesel trucks in London did have additional filter box fitted into the exhaust to allow them to still operate in London's LEZ, that might be worth researching ?

:idea::idea::idea:

Fit a filter - Transport for London

LEZ Compliant Type Approved DPF Installation | SINSPEED


----------



## izwozral (Mar 4, 2018)

First MH a 17 year old Talbot Express petrol/lpg [still puzzling why we got rid of it?]

Second, a brand new Rimor, an absolute bargain because we got it so cheap. [Don't tell Charlie ]

Third and present, a one year old low mileage Bessacarr. Will probably stick with this one for a while if we can quieten the ride.


----------



## Trotter (Mar 4, 2018)

*My Adria Twin*

My, new to me, bus has done 26600 miles from new. I've done nearly 150 of them. That includes bringing it home from the dealer and a trip to work, to show it off. Meanwhile it's sat on the drive. I had thought the wife's car was the most expensive garden ornament I'd ever bought. But I to say I have exceeded that by a good deal. This snow hasn't helped. I have an aversion to white sh***. Retirement is only a year away, then watch this space.......... He said, hopefully! Dadad


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 4, 2018)

Dadad said:


> My, new to me, bus has done 26600 miles from new. I've done nearly 150 of them. That includes bringing it home from the dealer and a trip to work, to show it off. Meanwhile it's sat on the drive. I had thought the wife's car was the most expensive garden ornament I'd ever bought. But I to say I have exceeded that by a good deal. This snow hasn't helped. I have an aversion to white sh***. Retirement is only a year away, then watch this space.......... He said, hopefully! Dadad



Go away at week ends and make use of the new van.


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought our N+B Arto 69GL(2003) at 6 yrs old with 16,000 miles in 2009 privately for £27,500 and so it is nearly 15 yrs old and has now done 44,000 miles. It has still got a lot of life in it yet, so I will not be looking to change it unless we go nearly full-time, but we cannot do that now.

When one can buy a uparket MH at those sort of prices I find no reason to think of sticking more money into one, other than adding a few bits - in our case a Gaslow bottle and filler, a solar panel and a B2B. 

I reckon our depreciation is no more than £1,000 p.a. When we are away I think that other than diesel and one ferry a year(to go to UK for MOT) we do not spend  much more than at home, because we do not use campsites(by choice) and do not use Toll roads, again by choice, because we only go short distances except from Poland to UK and the motorways are free(except £3.50 in Poland). So our motorhoming costs very little for the pleasure we get.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (Mar 4, 2018)

Ive had my Kontiki 640 for ten years now this year.  Its coming up 22 years old now.  Amazingly prices on dealers windows are similar to what I paid for it but that doesnt mean much.  It owes me nothing.  I would have replaced it years ago and have been looking for as long as I can remember but Ive just never found anything that ticks all the boxes like this one.  Mainly as the ability to take a scooter and rack and having a rear lounge in non negotiable.  I just send up giving up and carrying on with the old van.  Its had some proper use though and has been overall a fantastic van. Probably in use for at least six months of the year over the last ten on average although its got used less over winter the past two years.

I just wish Swift would just remake a modern version of the same van with the same layout, internal tanks, same size and same payload and Alko Chassis short overhang.  Virtually nothing out there apart from a Swift Esprit 496 but try finding one.

The LEZ thing may become an issue though.  Its Euro 1 so cant get a sticker in France so ill just have to wing that one and older diesels everywhere are just a Pollys swish of a pen away from being worthless.  I guess if they decide to ban old commercial diesels everywhere they will just assume everything over ten years is scrap.  They wont consider motorhomes probably.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 4, 2018)

*Needs research*



Debs said:


> So I have a question, which I ask because I don't know the answer. If we have a van which we really don't want to part with, is it possible to have the engine re-manufactured to a higher Euro standard?:idea:



Some European LEZs don't qualify upgraded engines different from original manufacturers Cert of Compliance for the vehicle.


----------



## colinm (Mar 4, 2018)

Les Haro said:


> Stairlifts apparently get 18 months’ use on average before their owner moves to a rest home.


Stair lifts are a good industry for those selling them, my mothers old one is now installed in her neighbours and still going strong will be 4 years old soon.



> Most buyers of motor homes keep them for 3-5 years.



Never been one to change just for fashion or whatever, our last van suited needs at time, was a DIY conversion and kept it for 13 years IIRC. Latest van was new as at time there was no other option on layout unless did another DIY job, had it 7 years and up to now has suited our needs, but am considering getting a bigger van as we may well be spending more time in it, but meantime will see how we get on.


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 4, 2018)

We've tried twice to find a van that suits our needs better than what we have now...and failed miserably. So we'll be hanging on to our Bessacarr for the foreseeable future, until the situation crystallises a bit more on the environmental issues, and certainly not before Euro 6d engined vans become available in a couple or so years time, or as and when something better emerges.


----------



## Robmac (Mar 4, 2018)

barryd said:


> Ive had my Kontiki 640 for ten years now this year.  Its coming up 22 years old now.  Amazingly prices on dealers windows are similar to what I paid for it but that doesnt mean much.  It owes me nothing......................



The old Kontikis were way ahead of their time Barry.

I remember looking at them many years ago and was amazed at the space and comfort they offered. Like you say, it owes you nothing.


----------



## wildebus (Mar 4, 2018)

Les Haro said:


> Stairlifts apparently get 18 months’ use on average before their owner moves to a rest home. Most buyers of motor homes keep them for 3-5 years.
> 
> This came from a Times article.
> So do you buy new every 3-5 yrs and how many new units have you had or do you buy low milage S/H then sell when it starts to cost you, or buy old expecting to throw money at.
> Are there people only dip their toes for one van and run.



Is the 3-5 years buyers of new only? or just buyers?

Going by some posts here on values, I can understand if people sell after a few years and buy another new one as their old one hasn't depreciated at all, so why not refresh at no cost?


----------



## alwaysared (Mar 4, 2018)

My van is 22 years old and I can't see any reason to change it other than if I come across a decent petrol one, not because of the diesel emmissions but because I've never liked diesels full stop and I spent so much time trying to find a petrol one I gave up so I could at least start having some holidays. As for the LEZ, laws unless they make it for the UK rather than just the cities I'm happy to spend my time and money in quieter areas.

Regards,
Del


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 4, 2018)

We had our first mh for 12 months, as it was quite old and we had bought it to see if we would get the use out of one,  we then bought our current one which we've happily had since 2007 on an 03 plate.  Only reason to sell would be lack of use, and quite fancy a campervan that would get more use.


----------



## malagaoth (Mar 4, 2018)

My first M/h was a wreck (I didnt know that when I bought it!) kept it two years spent a fortune on it and in the end was glad to sell it at any price!
I then bought my current M/h which I swore I would replace after 2 years - that was 6 years ago!  after a couple of years looking I realised that there was nothing out there that suited me as well as the Nuevo - not even the new model which is (for me) inferior in several respects.

So I have resigned myself to keeping it until the wheels fall off!

Which is no surprize really as that is what I do with my cars


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 4, 2018)

*So much cheaper that Hotels or B&B*

I appreciate this is like "Preaching to the converted"

We can overnight where it suits us
We can cook our own food or choose a local restaurant.
We can come or go as we please.

It is our home on wheels
It is in our comfort zone


I am sure you appreciate the above

BUT it does offset the Depreciation costs...Discuss !


----------



## 2cv (Mar 4, 2018)

I bought my van 5 years ago, and it will probably be my last as no longer available new. It has almost nil depreciation, but if I had invested the money instead I would have achieved around a 30% increase in that time, so it has actually cost quite a bit as do many things that you enjoy.
At the moment being unable to enter a few cities is not a problem but lezs may become problematic in the next few years, over 40 mooted in Scotland alone. I expect that petrol engines may then become available economically if there is enough demand, certainly cheaper than changing a whole van.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 4, 2018)

On our third van, first one six months old when purchased, next two bought new. Kept first two both four years current one only had 6 months. Lost nothing on first one, a lot on second one and this one will lose a bit as I bought it new. But I like a new van and don’t really have any other expensive hobbies, don’t drink or smoke and worked for myself for 35 you years before semi retirement in 2016. If I don’t spend it I’m sure the kids will.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok, My Pennies worth,
Most vehicles are a bad investment with only a very few high end Exceptions in my view 

When I chose this lifestyle I wanted to follow MANY moons ago, I Bought a Vehicle (Motorhome) that I thought I could tweak to fit THAT / THIS lifestyle which also afforded me some comfort.
Now as such I kinda done a bit of a ‘Life Plan’ that I could loosely follow In order to make my allocated funds at the time go just that little bit further, so,,,,TO MY mind The Nest & the money spent over my 7 year life plan is ‘Dead Or Lost’ money happily spent for the experience I’m having. The Work, Alterations, Fit outs I do ISNT ever done with ‘Will it Increase or Decrease the value of the vehicle’ , it’s done with ‘Does it make My Lifestyle Safer, Easier or More Comfortable aboard ‘ , if I get some money back when I sell the Nest then all well & good.
But there’s no way I could have Bought, Rented, Lived anywhere for what I have or will have spent as a Very Happy Traveling Livaboard Zombie over my 7 year plan.

So NO, I don’t look at it as a ‘Financial Investment’,,,,I look at it more like ‘An investment in Life’.


----------



## Asterix (Mar 4, 2018)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Ok, My Pennies worth,
> Most vehicles are a bad investment with only a very few high end Exceptions in my view



I would disagree with that,when I brought my MH it was already 30 years old with no depreciation left to lose,unless of course there's a huge crash in the scrap metal market.


----------



## yorkieowl (Mar 4, 2018)

Like NZ when we bought the mh we had no expectation on its resale value, it was what we wanted to enjoy our leisure time, and if we get anything back on it then its a bonus, we only spent the money on it that we were happy to 'lose',  its only cos its a big 'investment' that we even think about it, as folks spend hundreds on mobiles, tables, laptops, and and all the trappings,  but most folks don't worry about any losses on those when upgrading/updating.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 4, 2018)

*Beer mat maths*

Paid £10k for mine 3 years ago (bargain)
£6k for new engine (ouch)
Probably worth £14k now, so having spent 83 nights away so far, that is £24 a night.
After Scandinavia next year nightly cost should be down below a tenner a night.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 4, 2018)

But surely you are either buying a motorhome to live in (rent saved towards any costs) or so you can go where you want when you want and stay or move on whenever you want. How else could you do this without buying one? Rent one yes but how much does that cost that is dead money and you cant just decide to go somewhere for a night or a month at the drop of a hat.

How else can you do this lifestyle? You earn money to get what you want, most here want a motorhome or camper or whatever you want to call them or they wouldn't be here. Yes it can be expensive but its a house on wheels


----------



## 2cv (Mar 5, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Paid £10k for mine 3 years ago (bargain)
> £6k for new engine (ouch)
> Probably worth £14k now, so having spent 83 nights away so far, that is £24 a night.
> After Scandinavia next year nightly cost should be down below a tenner a night.



This takes no account of the income that would accrue if the capital had been invested rather than spent on the van. Even at a modest 5% return this would be £2500, meaning a nightly cost in total of over £50 even before such things as maintenance, vehicle tax, fuel, campsites and insurance. When these too are taken into account there's probably not much change from £100 per night!


----------



## jagmanx (Mar 5, 2018)

*Lots of Creative accountancy in some posts*

Any employed by Carillion or the Government


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 5, 2018)

Bought two new motorhomers pretty much spontaneously! A lot of money on a whim, but two houses also pretty much spontaneously too. Not regretted either. 
The first was a bessacarr intended for high days and holidays. It suited us when we went full time so had no intentions of changing it.  Had that 5 years but summer 2016 was frequently rearranged due to hab or engine repairs. 
Since we full time and mostly abroad we decided to go for a European model A class ...  this is our home and it needs to work for us. We take less holidays away from it than we did when living in a house. There’s no such thing as a rich corpse, so we might as well enjoy it now. 
When restrictions come in that prevent us driving into cities, we’ll do the same as others and avoid them. A word of warning though, last summer, we were surprised how many German villages had signed up to the scheme. Restrictions will spread.


----------



## mossypossy (Mar 5, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Any employed by Carillion or the Government



Modest 5% return!!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 5, 2018)

Asterix said:


> I would disagree with that,when I brought my MH it was already 30 years old with no depreciation left to lose,unless of course there's a huge crash in the scrap metal market.



Yeah TBH that’s was a factor in me choosing a 22yr old vehicle, The Nest doesn’t owe me a Penny.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Mar 5, 2018)

Out of the 6 motorhomes / campers we`ve had this is only our 2nd brand new one.

1st brand new one ( number 5 ) a Adria Coral 680SL we kept for 18 months, put 12,000 miles on it then traded it in for the one we have now.

2nd brand new one ( number 6 ) a Compass Castaway 500LL was bought in 2007 ( 2006 model ) so is now 11 or 12 years old depending on which way you look at it.

It`s now done just over 70,000 miles and had 2 new ALKO handbrake cables ( 1 seized and 1 fitted incorrectly by dickhead garage ), timing belt and water pump, 2 front hub / bearing assemblies ( in France ouch !!!!!!! ), new front brake pads ( discs still good ), new stainless steel exhaust and 2 sets of tyres.

Apart from general servicing ( which i do ) and the numerous habitation faults ( which i`ve fixed ) that`s it so for 70,000 miles and 11 / 12 years i don`t think it too bad.

I used to take it back to the dealer ( under warranty ) to have the habitation faults fixed but it came out with more things wrong with it than when it went it so i gave up and stopped going to them before i actually killed the service manager who suggested the faults were down to rough use       :mad2:    :mad2:    :mad2:

I`ve also fitted an extra leisure battery, 2 X solar panels, 1800 watt inverter and 2 X 6kg Gas It refillables   :hammer:

We`ll be keeping it it for the forseeable future unless Mr Camelot treats us kindly   :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Mar 7, 2018)

mossypossy said:


> Modest 5% return!!



I also laughed at that statement, because it is difficult to get near that in most investments now - unless one adds capital gain in, but that is not guaranteed.

Having said that I am getting 6.25% on a bond in a property company - a bond that is tradable on the LSE, so I can get out anytime unlike having to find a matched buyer. It is in my ISA,  so 6.25% tax-free is quite nice. It is trading just above the issue price so there must be market confidence in the company.

My property in SW London is returning, net after expenses, about 3% and (maybe) some capital gain, but if I sold it I do not know where I would invest the money without taking on a fair bit of risk.

Geoff


----------



## maingate (Mar 7, 2018)

A current thread on another forum got me thinking. The subject is the increased cost of new motorhomes and the likely effect on used vehicle prices.

I bought my van secondhand from a Dealer and have had it for 3 years. I did a search for used Burstner Tag axle vans and found an identical model advertised by a Dealer that was three years younger than mine. Buying (like for like) would now cost me £9,000 more than what I paid 3 years ago. 

If I were to sell mine, the depreciation could be negligible, the problem is that a newer van would still cost a lot of money.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 7, 2018)

Well I was amazed, because I needed an automatic I had to pay way more than a manual equivalent. Yes it may be a grand more on a new vehicle but as they get older that gap shouldn't increase. Main thing is I got one and one we liked


----------

